# Washing up bowl



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I know this keeps raising its ugly head.Has any one found a bowl that fits the sink of the new swifts.The one i got is really too small and my wife said it's the worst birthday present i've ever bought her!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What is the size?


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

The one we have is 27cm in diameter and 10 cm high.The maximum we could have is 35 cm x 10 cm high.Many thanks.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I got her indoors a new bag and a belt for her birthday.

The hoover works a treat now!!


Seriously though, we bought a flexi-bucket type thing. Although it stands proud of the sink (and looks a bit odd) being able to get the water pretty deep means even big items like the grill pan can be washed quite easily, where they wouldn't normally go in the sink without soaking the floor. Or so my missus says. ;-)

Mike


----------

